# Snorkel



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

I got a question on a 2012 honda foreman 500 wats the pipe on the back of the airbox


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Have not layed eyes on a 2012, but usually the little 1/2" or so pipe/hose that ties into the air box is the crank case vent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can you get us a pic? I'll agree w/ the above statement unless proved otherwise.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I've never seen this design before. Guess thats where they put the intake for the foremans...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I cant believe thats how the intake for the air box is run. That is just wild!!! WHY have it going backwards?? Maybe the engineers at Honda are going crazy.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

i'm not sure thats the intake, maybe its some kind of air reserve or maybe it really is the intake? lol. If I could see the inside of the whole airbox i'd be able to tell for sure.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Idk. My rancher doesnt have that box....maybe it is the intake. Stupid if u ask me.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did some searches. Turns out it IS the intake...wow way to backward engineer there honda! Lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> ...wow way to backward engineer there honda! Lol


 
thats the first signs of falling off the wagon,


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

There had to be a good reason why they put it there. They're just not going to make a design change without a good reason.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow... that is very strange. might have to ride by the local honda shop and look at one just to see what all is there.


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

it still has the regular intake in the front by the gas tank thats just another one


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm. I assume your talking about just left of the seat toward the front? If so then why the extra box in the rear?


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

Well it comes out the front right around the motor then under the gas tank but the back one is strange and makes no sense wat so ever


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

Ill take pics cause its apart now cause im puttin a custom rad relocate kit


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Same as the 400At's had - it's an "air silencer chamber". - When they have a noise or resonance that they can't get tuned out of the factory intake system they sometimes do a chamber like that to eliminate it. LOTS of OE cars/trucks will have a chamber on the air intake, but unlike an atv they have some space to play with so it's usually on the actual inlet line instead of being a seperate hook-up. 

Pull it and plug a corresponding pvc cap in the hole.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

That would make sense. Make sure you seal it off good if you snorkel it.


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

The honda place said it is sealed up and if i was to take it off it wouldnt run right so im just going to run some rtv on it and leave it alone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It should be a sealed enclosure, but I would recommend sanding the seam line(it's molded as two halves, then molded together) and then smearing some silicone on it. - Over time they tend to split apart. 

I just removed the one on the 400AT I snorkeled and it ran just fine w/o any tuning.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya i say if it aint needed take it off, just another thing to leak possibly. Speaking of i gotta take a look at my snorks. Went riding sunday and checked my little drain plug off the air box. Had about a cup of water in it. No where near the actual intake but still got me nervous.


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

ok im going to do that


----------

